# dirty 1 DX --- Dirty 5D MKIII --- does Canon have quality control at all?



## victorwol (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if Canon actually have any quality control before send cameras out..... when I got my first 5D MKIII the sensor right out of the box was dirty... full of speckles... didn't come off with the camera sensor cleaning.... sent it back.... got another one.... also dirty... and with a little hair inside of the prism... 

Now I get my 1D X ... also stuck speckles in the sensor that will not come off with the camera sensor cleaning... I'm really disappointed in Canon...

Sent my 5D MKII to be cleaned, came back worst that I sent it.... sent it back.... came back a bit cleaner, but not as clean as I can do it at home..... usually you don't see this kind of speckles in regular photos, but when you are making macros with a lens like MP-E 65.... any minimal speckle is a nasty black point... 

Am I crazy thinking that a new camera should have a pristine sensor????


Trying to post this with an image but it does not work... :-(


----------



## victorwol (Aug 4, 2012)

is the upload of photos broken? tried 3 different browsers... no one will finish to upload the photo...


----------



## victorwol (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Sycotek (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol my 1DX was filthy - and there were even small fibers in the mirror box.

Both 1 5D3 was perfect the other one needed an airblast.

Strange thing is it didnt surprise me.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 4, 2012)

Now they want me to send the camera in to be cleaned... A brand new camera should be replaced not sent to be repaired....


----------



## distant.star (Aug 5, 2012)

.
That's what you get for not selecting the clean sensor option -- only another $1000 ($900 0n the 5D3).

While you're at it, I'd get the special undercoating and clear coat options too; they're only $250 each.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine was moderately dirty when I got it - ~10-12 decently-sized specks. A blower and an Arctic Butterfly took care of them.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2012)

I went from 5Dc -------> 5D3.

I never had dust problems with the classic and the Mk3 I received was perfectly clean to me. I haven't see any dust yet.


----------



## trowski (Aug 5, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Am I crazy thinking that a new camera should have a pristine sensor????



My 1DX had several pieces of dust on the sensor and a little fiber on the focusing screen. Nothing a dust blower and swipe with the arctic butterfly couldn't cure. Almost every camera I've purchased has had some amount of dust on the sensor. Often a new camera will deposit some oil on the sensor too. I've been fortunate enough to not have to deal with that problem (as of yet). Interestingly, the cleanest camera I've ever gotten out of the box was my 5D3. There was only a couple specs that were faint even at f/32.

Sensor dust is just something you have to deal with... it's surprisingly easy to get a lot of dust in there. I would think you'd be fully prepared to deal with it quickly considering you're buying a 1DX. If the camera works well otherwise, I wouldn't worry so much about a little dust. If you're uncomfortable cleaning it yourself, I'm sure Canon will clean it free of charge and get it back to you quickly (especially if you're a CPS member).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 5, 2012)

My cameras have all been clean upon purchase, except the 1D Mark IV.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 5, 2012)

trowski said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > Am I crazy thinking that a new camera should have a pristine sensor????
> ...



This is no dust... It is residue from cleaning fluid or something like that, it is stuck to the sensor, and my point is no camera,should leave their assembly line like that, my last 3 cameras from canon arrived like that, you don't see this unless you take macros at f16 and up... But is pretty annoying since they show up on all my macros, I can clean it myself, since last two times I sent it to Canon to be cleaned they came back worst than when I sent them and I had to do it.... My point is 3 lasts cameras I got had residues from cleaning fluids in their sensors...

Top that the representative form CPS telling me... May be the dealer are storing the camera in a bad way... What?... These cameras have never touched the dealer storage.. And if the way they store the camera can affect the sensor... Then the camera have a problem... The other question from the CPS rep,was ... Are you sure is not a distortion or the lens that is making the sensor to not record correctly? ........... Hate when I'm treated as an idiot....


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 5, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Now they want me to send the camera in to be cleaned... A brand new camera should be replaced not sent to be repaired....



I cant quite get my head round cleaning as being a repair. Agreed it shouldn't be dirty, but removing specs of dust doesn't quite make it a repair or worthy of replacement.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 5, 2012)

.
Patient: Doctor, my elbow hurts every time I play tennis.

Doctor: Stop playing tennis.


I don't mean to make light of your concerns, but you are probably one in a million. Like all manufacturing, Canon quality assurance is geared toward satisfying up to the 99th percentile. You are not in that range. Honestly, I'll bet they truly believe what you're asking for qualifies as customization. They won't tell you that, but I think that's close to the reality of the situation.

They are not going to change their processes to accommodate you. I think you'd be well advised to accommodate your specific needs to Canon in this case. If you don't, in the end, they'll probably just send you a piece of black tape to cover your sensor!


----------



## Bosman (Aug 5, 2012)

victorwol said:


> trowski said:
> 
> 
> > victorwol said:
> ...


Haha, Too funny, even if your camera was stored in the sahara desert the sensor should be clean since there are so many layers to remove from a new unopened boxed camera from Canon. What a complete jerk that he said that to you, very unprofessional in my opinion to suggest something so completely irrelevant to a customer as a response. 
Canon has some shaky quality control from my and other photographers that I know. It's really too bad.


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 6, 2012)

it can´t be so bad... i don´t have exact numbers but my guess is... 1 out of 80 of my customers complain about a dirty sensor.

and that does not have to be a canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> it can´t be so bad... i don´t have exact numbers but my guess is... 1 out of 80 of my customers complain about a dirty sensor



How many set f/22 and shoot the sky or a white wall to check?


----------



## DENGOH (Aug 6, 2012)

Ya, I think it should be replaced if air blow can't get rid of them. It is very annoying to see them in macro shot. I don't like the idea of getting a new camera and have to send it back for cleaning if I am doing macro. It is definitely Canon's quality fault as the sensor should be checked and cleaned with right fluid in clean room.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 6, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> Patient: Doctor, my elbow hurts every time I play tennis.
> 
> Doctor: Stop playing tennis.
> ...



1 in a million 3 times in a row? I better start playin lotto...l


----------



## victorwol (Aug 6, 2012)

Bosman said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > trowski said:
> ...



That sort of show you that the people answering the CPS emails are not very informed or know very much about cameras.....


----------



## victorwol (Aug 6, 2012)

DENGOH said:


> Ya, I think it should be replaced if air blow can't get rid of them. It is very annoying to see them in macro shot. I don't like the idea of getting a new camera and have to send it back for cleaning if I am doing macro. It is definitely Canon's quality fault as the sensor should be checked and cleaned with right fluid in clean room.



That is exactly my point.... I can clean it.... But why I have to? After all I paid top dollar for the best of the best they have and now I have to send it icon for service since is stuck to the sensor... And this in not like one going to the car dealer and get another car while the fix your....


----------



## trowski (Aug 6, 2012)

victorwol said:


> This is no dust... It is residue from cleaning fluid or something like that, it is stuck to the sensor, and my point is no camera,should leave their assembly line like that, my last 3 cameras from canon arrived like that, you don't see this unless you take macros at f16 and up... But is pretty annoying since they show up on all my macros, I can clean it myself, since last two times I sent it to Canon to be cleaned they came back worst than when I sent them and I had to do it.... My point is 3 lasts cameras I got had residues from cleaning fluids in their sensors...
> 
> Top that the representative form CPS telling me... May be the dealer are storing the camera in a bad way... What?... These cameras have never touched the dealer storage.. And if the way they store the camera can affect the sensor... Then the camera have a problem... The other question from the CPS rep,was ... Are you sure is not a distortion or the lens that is making the sensor to not record correctly? ........... Hate when I'm treated as an idiot....



It's unfortunate that it's not just dust on the sensor. Must be a splatter of oil. This is certainly not unheard of. I know of a guy that kept having to clean his brand new D3X because it kept splattering oil on the sensor. Took 3 or 4 cleanings before it finally stopped. While I agree that you really shouldn't have to deal with having to clean the sensor on a brand new camera, it seems to be a reality of DSLR manufacturing and is certainly not a problem limited to Canon. Get a replacement if you want, but I highly doubt the new one will have a pristine sensor (and even if it was... it won't be pristine the first time you change lenses outside). Send it to Canon to have it cleaned or get a new one. Each choice will probably take about the same amount of time.

I am a little surprised that the CPS rep would suggest that storage would cause that much dust since there are so many layers. Unless you included the sample image, I'm not surprised about the rep asking if you're sure it's not a lens. I can imagine some people confuse smudges on the lens causing distortion for smudges on the sensor. Some people have more money than photographic knowledge. Knowledge among the people answering the phones at CPS certainly varies, but if I've had any technical problem I'm usually directed to someone in-the-know.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 6, 2012)

trowski said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > This is no dust... It is residue from cleaning fluid or something like that, it is stuck to the sensor, and my point is no camera,should leave their assembly line like that, my last 3 cameras from canon arrived like that, you don't see this unless you take macros at f16 and up... But is pretty annoying since they show up on all my macros, I can clean it myself, since last two times I sent it to Canon to be cleaned they came back worst than when I sent them and I had to do it.... My point is 3 lasts cameras I got had residues from cleaning fluids in their sensors...
> ...



I included the same image I posted here... But this person probably doesn't know how to look at an attachment?  

You are right.... But is very annoying to have to deal with this things in a brand new body... And I actually got a VisibleDust LED loupe, and it seems to be dust, but a blower won't clean it, and the supposedly better 1D X sensor cleaning won't either... I'm wondering how good it is... 

I guess what really bother me is this person sort insulting my intelligence with such silly questions... It looks like a QA from a manual... Not from a trained professional taking care of professionals. 

I'll probably end cleaning it myself... But I had to vent it...


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 6, 2012)

My 5dmkiii had a few dust particles when i took my first few shots in the store bought it from. The store owners gladly cleaned my sensor up on the spot before i left the building.


----------



## april (Aug 7, 2012)

victorwol said:


> DENGOH said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, I think it should be replaced if air blow can't get rid of them. It is very annoying to see them in macro shot. I don't like the idea of getting a new camera and have to send it back for cleaning if I am doing macro. It is definitely Canon's quality fault as the sensor should be checked and cleaned with right fluid in clean room.
> ...



just to add to this "dirty" topic I'll share my experience....... it was awfull.

last year I bought a 70-200mm IS II at an Oz wide photo retailer who has an outlet here at my place. I liked that lens but I noticed since It was a perfect match to my 50Ds' AF but problem was I noticed a shining specle at an element inside I guess it was an aluminum dust so I went back the next day to the shop and ask for a replacement. Luckily they had no more stock so I was sent to their city store to pick up a replacement. In there the guy who entertained me was questioning me why I want it replaced as he was telling me that he cant see any dust and that if ever there is any it wouldn't even affect the photo it would take.

I replied: *" I paid $3,000 on this lens and I expect it to be in perfect form"*
so I got a new one but it's not that sharp as the other but I lived with it thinking I could just send it for calibration when I get my 5d3 which was at that time was on rumor. hahaha

then just recently I bought a 5D3 on the same store ,coz I want to buy local due to warranty issues, I found lots of dust inside and on the mirror which is very vissible everywhere so I took it back the next day and aske for replacement. The man in charge (maybe he's the manager) confronted me telling me that there is nothing wrong with it he even blew it with a blower and said there is no dust anymore. But I said I'd want a replacement and that's my decision. He was so confronting and by the way he talks to me he's emplying that I don't know how to use a camera. I wanted to smash his face coz I couldnt have turn to talk since I'm not that fluent in talking. I didn't whateverr hes saying anymore and I just firmly told him "I don't trust that camera anymore and wanted it replaced".... after a week or two I got my replacement. I never went back to them anymore and never ever recomend them to any of my friend.

anyway the replacement also has specles but only a few on the mirror and tiny compare to the first one which also got some fibers


----------



## victorwol (Aug 7, 2012)

Well... after the person suggesting my cameras was incorrectly stored by the dealers.... I had no more answer from Canon.... they probably chosen to drop the subject and ignore me...


----------



## Bosman (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe this makes me a dope but since i havent seen it in my images i havent bothered to look at my sensor but for a glance. Still, this isn't some roto-molded plastic part this ia a $3500 camera, nothing about it should be flawed. Since i shoot below F5.6 its unlikely to be a problem. There may be some balance to the issues but i think you do have the right for perfection when an object that costs $3500 fits in your palm isn't perfect.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 7, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Maybe this makes me a dope but since i havent seen it in my images i havent bothered to look at my sensor but for a glance. Still, this isn't some roto-molded plastic part this ia a $3500 camera, nothing about it should be flawed. Since i shoot below F5.6 its unlikely to be a problem. There may be some balance to the issues but i think you do have the right for perfection when an object that costs $3500 fits in your palm isn't perfect.



In this case is a $7k camera .


----------



## Bosman (Aug 7, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this makes me a dope but since i havent seen it in my images i havent bothered to look at my sensor but for a glance. Still, this isn't some roto-molded plastic part this ia a $3500 camera, nothing about it should be flawed. Since i shoot below F5.6 its unlikely to be a problem. There may be some balance to the issues but i think you do have the right for perfection when an object that costs $3500 fits in your palm isn't perfect.
> ...


Well I def wouldn't mind that problem.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 7, 2012)

I've never looked at my camera's sensors. It would make me feel dirty.

Aren't they behind a shutter and mirror thingy? Maybe they wouldn't be dusty if you didn't get all touchy feely with your camera's private parts?


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 7, 2012)

nothing is perfect lets please remember that.as for my 5d mk2 + 3 sensors both are fine up until f16 i havent shot at smaller apertures but im happy with that


----------



## victorwol (Aug 8, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> I've never looked at my camera's sensors. It would make me feel dirty.
> 
> Aren't they behind a shutter and mirror thingy? Maybe they wouldn't be dusty if you didn't get all touchy feely with your camera's private parts?




Ohhh so I should not touch the sensor after eating hamburgers with my bare hands?


----------

